# Riddle guess what it is



## mikeydt1 (Dec 24, 2020)

You've got one and others use it as well.  What is it?  

if no one can guess it right i will be back on next week with the answer


----------



## Inka (Dec 24, 2020)

A name?


----------



## mikeydt1 (Dec 25, 2020)

oh heck first guess and correct


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 25, 2020)

mikeydt1 said:


> You've got one and others use it as well.  What is it?
> 
> if no one can guess it right i will be back on next week with the answer



Have you been at the crackers already?


----------



## Inka (Dec 25, 2020)

mikeydt1 said:


> oh heck first guess and correct



I’d like to say that was because I was a riddle expert but it was luck. I read what you wrote and it popped into my head   It’s a pity I can’t say the same of the winning Lottery numbers!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow that was quick!


----------



## mikeydt1 (Dec 27, 2020)

here is another riddle.  what word ends with E but only has one letter?


----------



## Docb (Dec 27, 2020)

Envelope?


----------



## mikeydt1 (Dec 28, 2020)

yep making them too easy


----------



## mikeydt1 (Jan 4, 2021)

here is another what 2 days start with a T besides Tuesday and Thursday?


----------



## Iwillgetthere (Jan 4, 2021)

Today and tomorrow?


----------



## mikeydt1 (Jan 5, 2021)

correct think i will have to have a serious talk with my machine making them too easy.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 9, 2021)

How about this one? Posed by Genesis at the end of "Dodo" from the album _Three Sides Live_.

Clothes of brass,
Hair of brown,
Seldom need to breathe,
Don't need no wings to fly,
And a heart of stone,
And a fear of fire and water —
Who am I?


----------



## Ljc (Jan 9, 2021)

Is it a Submarine


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 10, 2021)

Close but no — whatever is healthy these days.   What _type_ of submarine?


----------



## Ljc (Jan 10, 2021)

robert@fm said:


> Close but no — whatever is healthy these days.   What _type_ of submarine?


A yellow one lol


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 11, 2021)

Ljc said:


> A yellow one lol


I thought you might reply that.    And surely all submarines are yellow, on account of being brass.  Surely you can work it out; all the clues are there.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Jan 15, 2021)

what is full of holes but can still hold water?


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 15, 2021)

You have just parked on a road, when you see a bright red hotel. You suddenly realise that you are bankrupt.

What is going on here?


----------



## Docb (Jan 15, 2021)

It’s your hotel, it’s burning down, you did not renew the insurance and all your cash was stashed under the mattress in your room.


----------



## adrian1der (Jan 15, 2021)

mikeydt1 said:


> what is full of holes but can still hold water?


A sponge


----------



## Contused (Jan 15, 2021)

mikeydt1 said:


> what is full of holes but can still hold water?


A sponge.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Jan 15, 2021)

well done my computer is really beginning to niggle me out with the hammer


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 16, 2021)

Docb said:


> It’s your hotel, it’s burning down, you did not renew the insurance and all your cash was stashed under the mattress in your room.


Nope, the answer is closer to home (hint) than that...


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2021)

Own house on fire.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 17, 2021)

robert@fm said:


> You have just parked on a road, when you see a bright red hotel. You suddenly realise that you are bankrupt.
> 
> What is going on here?


Monopoly by the sound of it....


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 17, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Monopoly by the sound of it....


Yes!!! @rebrascora has the right answer.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 18, 2021)

robert@fm said:


> How about this one? Posed by Genesis at the end of "Dodo" from the album _Three Sides Live_.
> 
> Clothes of brass,
> Hair of brown,
> ...





Ljc said:


> Is it a Submarine





robert@fm said:


> Close but no — whatever is healthy these days.   What _type_ of submarine?


Nobody has given the correct answer in over a week, so here goes:



Spoiler



A *nuclear* submarine.

"Clothes of brass" — what submarines are made of.
"Hair of brown" — the seaweed that collects on the hull.
"Seldom need to breathe" — a nuclear submarine  needs air only for the crew, not the engines.
"Don't need no wings to fly" — submarine crews refer to the sub's motion through the water as "flying".
"And a heart of stone" — the uranium rods in the reactor.
"And a fear of fire and water" — fire because there's nowhere to go to escape, water because it means that your sub is leaking.


----------

